# Click Dislike, If you don't like.



## eax.qbyte (Jan 1, 2020)

Hi, This is going to be about the dislike button in many social networks. What do you think Dislike button is? What's it used for?
Some may say: Dislike button is designed for when you don't like a post and want to tell others this post is useless or even bad. So, we want less people watch it, and spend their attention and time on more valuable items. In other words we want to "Reduce its reputation", we press Dislike button and other viewers will know how many people didn't like it.
But does happen what we actually expect from pressing dislike button? Do algorithms choosing top posts for first pages of websites like video hubs, take into acount Dislikes too? or do they sort based on Likes only? Or even add Dislikes on Likes? I think they add them together.
Also do you really leave when you see a post has lots of dislikes? No, What actually happens is that some hidden tiny deep feeling in you will ask "Why so many reacts on this post? Why did people even cared to click dislike button? There has to be something in there, I must see that!".
So, I think Dislike button the way is commonly designed  in social networks, is a tricky feature to absorb more attraction of viewers and increase rank and traffic of website.

Do you think FreeBSD forum needs a dislike button too?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 1, 2020)

We had a dislike button just a few months ago. No one liked it. And there were lots of posts about it then. You should search for them.


----------



## Hakaba (Jan 1, 2020)

after some test, there is a huge problem with dislike button.

A lot of poeple that facing an information that hurt their perception will click on dislike button.
Even if the information was true, whell written and documented.

A «Troll detected» button could be better (as the judgment stay focused on the information quality, not the message or the feeling we have with it).


----------



## Crivens (Jan 1, 2020)

We have a "report" button. Just use it wisely.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 2, 2020)

eax.qbyte said:


> So, I think Dislike button the way is commonly designed  in social networks, is a tricky feature to absorb more attraction of viewers and increase rank and traffic of website.



I see buttons from social network as something obtrusive and to be blocked. 

Babies are attracted by shiny things. Some animals to the point they can be used as a distraction in one hand to catch them with the other. I caught a squirrel by hand like that right off the side of a tree. 

Their "trick" is treating people like babies with shiny things to attract their attention and some will respond like an animal not aware they've just been grabbed.



Hakaba said:


> A «Troll detected» button could be better (as the judgment stay focused on the information quality, not the message or the feeling we have with it).



Oh, please, let it be me who is alerted by a Troll Detected button. Taking the fun out of trolling for trolls my reason to exist and a labor of love to the community I serve every chance I get and never failed at.


----------



## unitrunker (Jan 2, 2020)

The dislike button is redundant. Either click like or don't. That is more than enough feedback from the masses.

If you really dislike a post -  write a post to say why and let others decide to like your post.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't even like the reaction score or thanks button. It's just more of that social media crap to try and rank everything in sight.   It assigns false value to things that are sensational.   I mean I'd rather leave it to the forum moderators to deal with problem users or inappropriate posts.   I'd much rather that be transparent to me. 

If someone likes a post of mine I'd rather they say so in a reply in lieu of lazily hitting a button.  I'd prefer not see any method of ranking me as a participator in the forum, though I know people want that button.  I'm an outlier there, down on the emotionally driven ways of social media in general.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 2, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> If someone likes a post of mine I'd rather they say so in a reply...


We had that discussion, and having a lot of "me likes this too" postings in a thread does not help the flow. Just look in places who don't have likes and see for yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 3, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> I don't even like the reaction score or thanks button. It's just more of that social media crap to try and rank everything in sight.   It assigns false value to things that are sensational.



What gave you the impression that my use of the like button in a post here is a falsehood I employ as a means of sensationalism?

It's what I consider the least sensational of options available and bland in comparison to creative use of emoji combos. Use of brutal honesty and cold hard facts that cut to the bone my personal preference and more powerful than the weakness of character fakery and flimsy false statements convey.

I respect brutal honesty and prefer the facts as cold and hard as you can make them if you have something to tell me. I can handle the truth and honesty doesn't offend me. A lie tells me you think I'm so stupid I won't know the difference and chances are I will able able to tell.

My sister tried her hand at deception, pulled a fast one and played me when I didn't expect that from her. I had a dream that told me to check on something we had discussed not doing when I woke up. It was all true and what I needed to know to out thier scheme, let them know it came to me in a dream and no secret they had could be kept from me for added eerie effect to plant fear and doubt in their minds and turn deception back on them.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Jan 3, 2020)

eax.qbyte said:


> Click Dislike, If you don't like.


Don't hold yourself, just spit into the screen every time you see something you don't like.
Just keep a rag around you, because soon you will see nothing...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hakaba said:


> A «Troll detected» button could be better (as the judgment stay focused on the information quality, not the message or the feeling we have with it).



Does that mean I'll be reported as a troll if I wander out in the weeds as I am apt to do from time to time? What I find pertinent is subjective and you might not agree. Will I be branded a troll for my torrid tale of deception that runs on that side of the family? I associated false actions with deception.

I troll the trolls, punk pedos for sport and take down would be tough guys who pick on the weak to show them what it feels like using Psycho Psychologist skills they can't hope to match. If I can get Xanatos Speed Chess started they're only 2 responses away from defeat and what they say the second time doesn't matter. The only way they can win is not to play. 

It's the only positive use left of skills taught to me at 18 years old when those techniques were outlawed in the same facility that trained me in them them in years ago. I did pass them on by teaching them to Demonica and though it a good thing but the only one that saw it that way and could be wrong about there being anything positive about it and am an anachronism out of time and place in a Political Correct world not my own.

I can never clock out from a job when that job are skills that are a part of me and make me who I am with never a shortage of work that presents itself.

Was I trolling then? It doesn't seem like it but am probably guilty.


----------



## Hakaba (Jan 3, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> Does that mean I'll be reported as a troll if I wander out in the weeds as I am apt to do from time to time? What I find pertinent is subjective and you might not agree. Will I be branded a troll for my torrid tale of deception that runs on that side of the family? I associated false actions with deception.
> 
> I troll the trolls, punk pedos for sport and take down would be tough guys who pick on the weak to show them what it feels like using Psycho Psychologist skills they can't hope to match. If I can get Xanatos Speed Chess started they're only 2 responses away from defeat and what they say the second time doesn't matter. The only way they can win is not to play.
> 
> ...


I agree and I am now convinced that «report» and «reply» is suffisant. If someone is trolling, he can click on «troll detected button» for trolling...


----------



## 6502 (Jan 3, 2020)

I think that even Like (Thanks) button can be removed. Some people develop psychological addiction to likes and post new comments and topics only to receive new likes. This is bad for them and indirectly for the readers. I understand that having Like buttons is good strategy for site owner if they have income from adverts but from user viewpoint it is bad.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 3, 2020)

Crivens said:


> We had that discussion, and having a lot of "me likes this too" postings in a thread does not help the flow. Just look in places who don't have likes and see for yourself.



That's a good point and if it improves the flow of threads that's a good thing.  It's not actually the like button I have a problem with, but it's tied to the "reaction score" which is something I can live without and would prefer to.


6502 said:


> Some people develop psychological addiction to likes and post new comments and topics only to receive new likes.



This is the sensationalism aspect (to a lesser degree) of the likes and reaction score.  It plays on emotion rather than actual content.  All social media plays to emotion at some level and forums are still a type of social media.  Some social media sites are wholly centered on sensationalism.  The ones that can mitigate it are of much more value to me.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 6, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> This is the sensationalism aspect (to a lesser degree) of the likes and reaction score.  It plays on emotion rather than actual content.



So the 22 people who liked my Tutorial were just hitting the like button to make me feel good? I don't know if I should feel grateful or embarrassed. Some liked it, some didn't. 

A couple gentoo trolls I offended by my distrowatch comment a while back followed me here to try their luck in trolling me. One tried to argue the point it shouldn't be called a Beginners Tutorial, but he didn't know the first thing about FreeBSD and soon looked as silly as his sidekick who made a statement that gave me the idea of a new way to play Speed Chess. I got far more pleasure out of playing killer whale with penguins than I ever would a post "like" from each of them.

I will say I got a little antsy when I was about ready to break 1000 likes and wished it would hurry up, but even number aside it's not as big a deal for me as it seems to you. Well known does not necessarily mean well liked and my personal sense of self-worth does not depend on other people liking me or my posts.


----------



## aragats (Jan 6, 2020)

CraigHB said:


> It's not actually the like button I have a problem with, but it's tied to the "reaction score" which is something I can live without and would prefer to.


I agree in general, but the "score" is a working tool: it reflects the person's "productivity" and posts' "weight" ― not to offend anybody.


----------



## unitrunker (Jan 6, 2020)

You can think of reaction score vs. post count as a kind of signal to noise ratio.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 7, 2020)

aragats said:


> I agree in general, but the "score" is a working tool: it reflects the person's "productivity" and posts' "weight" ― not to offend anybody.


One problem with that--and I see it on reddit--is that some people can boost their score by making "popular" answers. On Stack Overflow, I can name names of people who have high rep by answering questions that are considered off topic and eventually deleted but they get to keep their score.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 7, 2020)

High upvote ratio doesn't really reflect anything in particular other than length and overall tone of posts. (Crowd is not a good judge of accuracy, a long and superficially helpful post still can consist of 100% pure bullshit and occasionally it does. Yes, even there.) Low ratios is where the system is actually useful — if absolutely nobody likes someone's posts, chances are you won't enjoy them either.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2020)

I remember back when the AntiOnline forum actually meant something. They had a scoring system too. It got horribly abused. Groups of people would just gang up on somebody and down-vote them to oblivion, just because they didn't like that person. Their system would automatically ban you if your reputation level got below a certain number. Needless to say scores of people got banned for no apparent reason. 

We don't ban people based on scores but a 'dislike' button or something similar is just begging to get abused.


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 7, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> One problem with that--and I see it on reddit--is that some people can boost their score by making "popular" answers.



Agreed, and along the same lines, I think that it could also potentially reduce the number of useful posts which could be considered divisive or slightly against the grain. Instead a user might avoid participating or only post happy, obvious answers to keep everyone happy and away from the "dreaded dislike button".

This would be a shame because I often find these kinds of posts a lot more interesting because they come from weird "on the job" experiences rather than a text book.

Though to be fair. I am sure it will not be the case here. The type of online denizen that cares about "reddit score" might pass through these forums but they will never stay for more than one month. Hate to say it but FreeBSD just ain't that interesting to "normies" haha.


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 7, 2020)

Trihexagonal said:


> Well known does not necessarily mean well liked and my personal sense of self-worth does not depend on other people liking me or my posts.



Me either, but I do feel "rated" by it.


unitrunker said:


> You can think of reaction score vs. post count as a kind of signal to noise ratio.



In that sense there is value there.  But post count is usually good enough for me.  Obviously someone with a lot of posts has a strong interest and has been around a while.  Those are the most regarded for me.


shkhln said:


> Low ratios is where the system is actually useful — if absolutely nobody likes someone's posts, chances are you won't enjoy them either.



I don't really notice that many low ratios.  Typically someone with a lot of posts will have a lot of reaction score.  I don't know that a high ratio or low ratio even means all that much.


kpedersen said:


> Hate to say it but FreeBSD just ain't that interesting to "normies" haha.



It really isn't.  As far as hobbyists and desktop users we're a niche group.  Most people don't have all that much interest in operating systems.  Though professionally there's a pretty big group of people that do this stuff for a living and there are lots of professionals on the forum here.


----------



## unitrunker (Jan 7, 2020)

One thing overlooked is the ignore feature. I think this a better feature than the dislike.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 7, 2020)

unitrunker said:


> One thing overlooked is the ignore feature. I think this a better feature than the dislike.



That's the ticket. I don't use it often but when I do you cease to exist.


----------



## unitrunker (Jan 8, 2020)

I think this subreddit describes the madness that is the karma system on Reddit.





__





						r/FreeKarma4You
					

r/FreeKarma4You: This subreddit is here to help people get used to the way Reddit works in a friendly and safe environment.




					www.reddit.com
				




Once someone goes negative, they beg for free karma points and are obliged.

Let's not mimic that here.


----------

